# Good Technique



## Keikai (Sep 16, 2006)

When teaching I like to emphasise the following points to achieving good technique, particuarly for striking attacks. What are your thoughts?

1. Committed Attack - something real to defend against
2. Body Movement - to get off line of attack
3. Soft Blocks - keep the attacker moving
4. Appropriate Unbalancing - the right unbalancing for the technique
5. Mechanically Correct - correct leverage and direction for locks and throws
6. Economical Use of Strength - too much strength equals poor execution of technique
7. Economical Use of Movement - use the minimum of movement necessary for the technique. 

Greg Palmer

Tsutsumi Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds good to me!

Personally, I'm really focusing on the economy of motion at the moment.

Nicely said.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Keikai said:


> When teaching I like to emphasise the following points to achieving good technique, particuarly for striking attacks. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 1. Committed Attack - something real to defend against
> 2. Body Movement - to get off line of attack
> ...


 
It all sounds GREAT..#2 I use the terminology of "Getting off the tracks" when teaching the rookie cop...Think of the attack as a freight train bearing down on you...It works they remember...


----------



## zDom (Sep 17, 2006)

re: economy of motion.

You mean in the application of technique for real?

Because I am a firm believer in _*training*_ LARGE motions.

i.e., I train from a full chamber, but in actual use, punch comes directly from the guard position.

Am I misunderstanding what you mean by economy of motion?


----------



## Keikai (Sep 17, 2006)

Economy of Movement refers to the movements used in doing the technique. I emphasise the need to pare the movements down to the shortest possible for the execution of the technique. For example why do a large hand and arm movement when a small one is faster and off balances more. Why do three steps when two will do better. Some techniques require longer movements but the minimum movement for that technique should be aimed at.

Greg Palmer

Tsutsumi Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------



## bignick (Sep 20, 2006)

My thoughts are that what you listed are good ideas, but what do you do specifically to try to emphasize these aspects when teaching?  Everybody has their way of showing something but how do you get your points across?


----------



## Keikai (Sep 22, 2006)

I posted a long reply to your question and tried to preview it and the system logged me out and lost the whole thing. I will do it again when I have time as a Word document and then post it.

The short answer is that all the points are taught and emphasised for every technique every time from day one. We expect that students ask questions and we ask them theory questions to make sure they understand what technique is all about.


----------

